# Mise à jour et récupération de données...



## kekouba (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis lancé dans la mise à jour de mon Ipad 2 (jailbreaké)... ça faisait plus d'un an que je n'y avais pas touché.

Désormais, Itunes me dit que je dois restaurer l'Ipad... mais que, dés lors, je vais perdre les données qui y sont stockées...

Le souci est que l'ipad contient un bon millier de photos glanées sur le web...

Je  souhaiterai récupérer ces photos via iphoto avant de tout effacer car  je n'ai jamais téléchargé celles-ci sur mon MBP (oui, je sais... pas  bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D'avance, merci à mon sauveur...


----------



## Lauange (11 Juin 2013)

Salut,

Si tu n'a pas commencé la mise à jour, fais une synchro de ton ipad avec itunes. As tu activé le cloud ? dans ce cas tes photos sont dans le flux de photos.


----------

